# Doggcrapp Training System



## ProFIT (Nov 27, 2014)

Jason Wojo and Franco Ditillo - Dante Trudel's Doggcrapp Training System - YouTube


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 1, 2014)

Appreciate the clip share! I enjoy DC style training.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Some good stuff, but the name "Doggcrapp" never resonated with me, lol! Reminds me a lot of Metzger's cognitive approach to training.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 1, 2014)

After this current fortitude training blast I think the Misses and I are going to hit up a DC blast... She love rest-pausing, so it should be fun


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 2, 2014)

I think I have that dvd somewhere. I'll look for it. If someone wants it, let me know.


----------



## mechace1 (Dec 2, 2014)

didn't realize they made a video for that, thanks for that brother


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

Always wanted to try DC training. Maybe it will happen soon.


----------



## C4 Cass (Feb 20, 2015)

I love this method especially for stubborn muscle groups great results


----------

